#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [轉貼]狼人的六大秘密

## Wolfy

那個輻射線....不知道是怎麼來的
難道是說輻射線造成突變才變成狼人的XD?

資料來源:
http://kataribe.com/HA/06/G/200308/0034/

----------


## 食老TPOA

那個幅射能好謎啊~
怎麼會有那個東東呢~X3

----------


## sanari

之前有在日本網站看過說
但我不承認那是狼人
那只是有狼人外型的生物兵器

----------


## Wolfy

> 之前有在日本網站看過說
> 但我不承認那是狼人
> 那只是有狼人外型的生物兵器


是沒看過狼人會從嘴巴射出放射能的.
(從其他地方射出的不討論XD)

真正從嘴巴射出放射能的應該是哥吉拉吧XD

----------


## Wolfang

> 之前有在日本網站看過說
> 但我不承認那是狼人
> 那只是有狼人外型的生物兵器


經您這麼一說，好像真的就像是活體武器....(國家鍊金術師嗎？『別管我，看太多了XD''』)
那個輻射線的mark位置有點怪怪的X3....



> 難道是說輻射線造成突變才變成狼人的XD?


在怎麼基因突變，要變成狼人也有點扯吧XD
要改變骨架吧

----------


## sanari

> 是沒看過狼人會從嘴巴射出放射能的.
> (從其他地方射出的不討論XD)
> 
> 真正從嘴巴射出放射能的應該是哥吉拉吧XD


他的放射能放出的方式
1.用爪子攻擊到人時，順便注入放射能
2.他學快打旋風裡的怪獸一樣，從全身放出
3.他咬到人時，從牙齒注入放射能
4.他用舌頭舔人時，從口水、舌頭放出放射能
5.殺人於無形的方式，他呼吸的同時，放射能已經滲透出來

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

結果這張被我拿去採用啦XDD
這算是取材^^

----------


## 狼嚎

> 結果這張被我拿去採用啦XDD
> 這算是取材^^


的確~我在看圖和小說的時候就想到這張圖XD
想起來之前好像有貼過 不過忘記貼哪啦

----------


## 黑獅

恩...其實這個...好像沒說可以從嘴裏放出放射能吧
圖裏是這麼寫而已:
人狼牙                  
かまれるとすごく痛いぞ

人狼牙
被咬了會很痛的哦


人狼腕力
力持ちだぞ

人狼腕力
有很大的力量哦


人狼生命力
しぶといぞ

人狼生命力
很難纏哦(意思是很難死)


人狼放射能袋
放射能を吐くぞ

人狼放射能袋
能放射出放射能


人狼感覺
銳敏だぞ

人狼感覺
很敏銳哦


人狼敏捷
なんかすぱやいぞ

人狼敏捷
十分的快哦

----------


## werewollf

核武器？原子弹~~~~~~的原型~~~~话说美国的“胖子”里面放着一个狼人~~~

你问胖子？不知道么？美国2颗原子蛋中的一个~~~好像是~~~可能记错了~~~~或者是“小男孩”？哈~忘记了~

----------


## werewollf

原子武器~~~~强~啊

----------


## tyrael

那。。。那能算狼人么？[除了样子]简直是人造生物兵器！兽人可是自然的哦，跟舍么原子能可是没关系的哦

----------

